# Amare will be back tonight



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't wait for one of these things to happen, we know both will.

A) Amare will be rusty and see limited minues.
antibody will troll the board "Randolph always destroys Amare" - LMAO

B) Amare will play as incredible as before and antibody won't show up.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Have you got any links to this, cause I haven't seen any news saying he will be in tonite...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/stoudemire_040204.html


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Thank God, now I'm only missing 10 players from my Fantasy Basketball team on yahoo! Thanks BigAmare for the update...


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

YES! I can't wait to watch the game tonight


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I thought he was going to wait till after the all-star break, but I guess if he's 100% healthy there's no reason to sit on the bench.

I think he'll have a game like his first game back from the ankle injury against Sacramento.. something along the lines of 10 pts, 6 boards, 4 To's..

Looks like he will be in the rookie game at least.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What a crap game so far.

The Blazers must have about 20 dunks and layups in the first half and the rest 3s.

JJ missed a couple of layups with their size inside.


I can't believe D'Antoni played Jacobsen, Marion, Eisley, Barbosa, Voshkul at the same time against the Blazers.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Man this is awful.

The Blazers can't miss from the arc tonight. 7-10 before the half and get only layups resulting in 70% shooting.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

good luck to the suns and amare, hopefully they can step it up in the second half.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Positive Amare owned the Blazers offensively so far.

15 points in 15 minutes went to the line 9 times already.

JJ is only 1-5, 2 missed layups or floaters. He had some nice assists but they need to get him the ball more I hate how marion takes away so many shots when he is off and Eisley also shooting more than dishing.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Very ugly and sloppy on the Suns side of the ball.. Amare is the only one producing.. Portland is a decent offensive team but they suck on the road and it's embarassing to give up almost 70 points to them in a half.

Gotta love Rasheed Wallace. His team is up by 20 points and he throws a hissy fit because Amare stiff-armed him, he hacks Amare in retaliation then throws a ball at a ref.

I think the ref was a bit harsh to give him a second technical, but man.. you gotta learn when to let up..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Randolph filled the boxscores quickly.

7 boards, 6 when amare was on the bench in the first quarter to start the game.
The 2nd quarter White was on Randolph and Amare on Sheed most of the time.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

3 in a row for JJ now. But another turnover for the Suns and another 3 for the Blazers and another miss from Marion.

Argh!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_ 7:28 PHO - Full timeout (Timeout #3) 
7:28 POR - D. Miles dunks the ball. Assist: D. Stoudamire 
7:33 POR - D. Stoudamire steals the ball from J. Johnson 
7:43 POR - Layup by D. Miles. Assist: D. Stoudamire 
7:48 POR - D. Stoudamire steals the ball from L. Barbosa 
_ 

Sheesh they are playing so sloppy....:upset:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow.. I don't know if you're D'Antoni how you can call a play for Marion to try to tie the game on a 3 when he's 0-12 on jump shots for the game..

Very questionable call.. good run by Phoenix to give themselves a chance to send it to overtime at the end of the game though..

Great recovery by JJ and Amare played well offensively in his first game back. Pretty sad story for everyone else though..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Unbelievable we almost pulled this one out with the Blazers shooting out of their minds in the first half and us turning it over and over again and Marion sucking big time.

I am so frustrated with Marion at many times this season. I wouldn't be opposed to trading him.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Unbelievable we almost pulled this one out with the Blazers shooting out of their minds in the first half and us turning it over and over again and Marion sucking big time.
> 
> I am so frustrated with Marion at many times this season. I wouldn't be opposed to trading him.



You seem to have eased up on respecting Marion as of late. The guy is still suns best player. Mind you, although JJ has been stellar, Marion has still played better in more games this season.

But he has bee incosistent every few games, lack of motivation perhaps and he did got injured this year, he's probably just slacking off knowing suns aren't going anywhere this season.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

What's with all the Amare hate on the general board? I was gone for awhile and now it seems like those guys would take a half-eaten ham sandwich over Amare.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> What's with all the Amare hate on the general board? I was gone for awhile and now it seems like those guys would take a half-eaten ham sandwich over Amare.


I agree.. I found all the "definitely better than Amare" B.S. on the Chris Bosh thread to be immature, especially since a lot of it was from well respected posters.

Bosh is going to be a fine player, but the overhyping on that thread was almost laughable.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> What's with all the Amare hate on the general board? I was gone for awhile and now it seems like those guys would take a half-eaten ham sandwich over Amare.


Melo is also better than Amare. :laugh: 
Amare gets by with athleticism. :laugh:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

About the Amare hate.


Put it simply, If I had the power...

Whjo would you rather build your team around?

Amare or Melo?

Not even close, Amare is still Raw, and yet he already displays bits of dominance. Melo will never dominate, he will always be a very good swing man, but he will not get the same value as Amare. Because both Amare and Melo still has rooms of improvement. When Melo finally touches the ceiling with his potential, he will be a very good SF, all-star for sure. But if Amare is in a similar scenario, Amare would be top 3 PF in the whole NBA.

Melo is obviously more skilled, but thats a redundant comparison. Its like comparing Brent Barry to Yao Ming, obviously Brent Barry is the skilled one, but Yao Ming is the one that will lead into championships.


Let them hate on Amare, but hopefully, Amare will eventually develop into a player that they will crave.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Jealousy and the fact that Amare will postersize their team again and again and again.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Jealousy and the fact that Amare will postersize their team again and again and again.


That's if he can stay healthy. He still has some work to do before being an elite player.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

He still has alot of work to do, but an ankle sprain doesn't mean you have health problems.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is destroying the TWolves and Garnett tonight.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

It says here that the Wolves are winning. To destroy a team, don't you have to win?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They were within 2.

Is it Amare's and JJs fault that their teammates can't even shoot 30% combined?

Amare,JJ and Marion have scored like 73 of our total 85 points.

If you exlclude Amare and JJ the rest of the team is shooting 12 of 45!

22/4/9/2 by JJ but he has 7 turnovers tonight.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't know how one person can single-handedly LOSE a game.. Eisley killed us.. he hit a couple threes, yes, but he missed everything else, overdribbled, ball-hogged and let Cassell KILL us beyond the 4 minute mark in the fourth.. Cassell literally had uncontested jumper after uncontested jumper, and anyone who knows Cassell knows that he's automatic from 10-18 feet.. ugh..

Great offensive showing by Amare, and great all-around game by Joe, but he was very careless with the ball. 9 assists is nice, but 8 TO's! Joe is typically pretty good with the ball but the past couple games it's been ugly.

All-in-all, not a bad road game against one of the top teams in the league. We match up well with Minnesota. If Shawn had been himself (what is himself these days?), we would have had a good chance to win.

And why are people still doubting Amare? It is apparent to me that when his jumper is falling he is one of the top 2 or 3 power forwards on the offensive end _already_.. It's still inconsistent but he has pretty decent form and once that 14 footer starts falling consistently he will be virtually unstoppable.. Even when double teams came tonight when Trent was on him, Amare shook them off and scored with ease.. crazy..


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Amare played very well tonight. Looks like he has really improved his jumper.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Any doubt Amare could put up 25-30ppg right now per game if he stays out of foul trouble.

This guy is simply a scoring machine, he will easily be the best scorer at his position. He already is top5 at least.

Just scary how easily he scores with double teams on him doesn't even matter.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Should have won against Memphis, inexperience again.. at least Barbosa was in there this time and we played decent in the last two minutes.. JJ fell apart against pressure defense from Posey and Bonzi.

Those refs were bogus both ways. At least the Suns took it in stride though, the Memphis bench and Hubie Brown/Pau Gasol all began crying simultaneously anytime the refs blew a whistle. If they developed a killer instinct instead of being a bunch of wussies they'd be a serious power.. a bigger crop of crybabies has never been assembled in the history of professional sports.. 

Posey killed us, he's like a fly buzzing around out there. And that falling scoop shot, ugh.

Amare though, unstoppable. Even though two of the fouls called on him were ridiculous (especially when Battier led with his arm and they called a foul on AS), but he has to learn to stop hacking. Those dumb fouls he gets are the ones that kill us.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is being screwed tonight.

First of all he is in the air already and Rush running into him and Amare gets the offensive foul.

Second of all he gets hammered by the Lakers on the layup and no call.

Typical Lakers game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is horrible

1. Shaq stood at least twice already out of bounds when he caught the ball and no calls.

2. Shaq absolutely hammers JJ, no call because it would have been his 4th.

3. Just later a BLATANT moving screen and he gets away with it again.

Nobody say again that refs don't keep star players in the game. Shaq should have fouled out in the 3rd already.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Btw, Amare eating Shaq alive tonight.

He now drew the 4th on Shaq and the refs finally called it.

14/11/2/1 for Amare in the 3rd despite being hammered down there all the time.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Amare has been on an absolute tear since the Marbury trade. Only one bad game since the trade.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> Amare has been on an absolute tear since the Marbury trade. Only one bad game since the trade.


Yeah.. the scary thing is he didn't really play well (got the ball 15-18 feet too often, he's got to work on getting low post position) against the Lakers, yet ended up with 25 and 13..

OT: Eisley is crud. He might be the worst point guard in the history of the NBA.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Big guys often shoot "poorly" against the Lakers. It is tough when you face Shaq on the double team and Shaq is allowed to stand under the basket all the time.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Big guys often shoot "poorly" against the Lakers. It is tough when you face Shaq on the double team and Shaq is allowed to stand under the basket all the time.


I just thought he was a bit too lazy taking advantage of Slava.. he could have had 40 tonight if he put his mind to it but wasn't as aggressive, and lost the ball 3 or 4 times making a move in the post.. he did make Shaq pay for coming off his man though.. did you see that no-look pass to Jahidi? That was something else.. I wish Amare would use his passing ability more, because he is a good passer and those double teams are going to come more and more.. 25ppg over the last 7 games now..


----------

